# Wanted to share with you addicts



## bullethead (Nov 19, 2021)

I remember a lot of Striper fishing talk in here over the years but I couldn't relate to it from experience but I've been envious.
I got to go Striper fishing yesterday for the 1st time. Had a blast. We landed 3 bluefish also.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 20, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## pjciii (Nov 20, 2021)

Good lawd that looks good. I think your going to need a bigger boat.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 20, 2021)

That was the first I've eaten either.
The Bass was phenomenal. 
The Blues were very good, better than what people have told me. I did take the time to remove all the dark meat tho.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 20, 2021)

bullethead said:


> That was the first I've eaten either.
> The Bass was phenomenal.
> The Blues were very good, better than what people have told me. I did take the time to remove all the dark meat tho.



That's some good looking food.  Ain't nuthin' wrong with bluefish.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 21, 2021)

Some fine eating and fun catching!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 21, 2021)

Good catch! Stripers are delicious. Blues aren't bad, a little oily, but good.

So, which one of those fellers is Bullethead?


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 21, 2021)

bullethead said:


> That was the first I've eaten either.
> The Bass was phenomenal.
> The Blues were very good, better than what people have told me. I did take the time to remove all the dark meat tho.





> I did take the time to remove all the dark meat tho.


That’s the ticket right there!! We call it the blood line, but we take the dark meat out of big catfish, too. 


You done got me wanting to fry up some fish now!!


----------



## bullethead (Nov 21, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Good catch! Stripers are delicious. Blues aren't bad, a little oily, but good.
> 
> So, which one of those fellers is Bullethead?


Right side
My youngest son is 2nd in from left side


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 21, 2021)

bullethead said:


> Right side
> My youngest son is 2nd in from left side


Thats your son 2nd in from left???? Ive only seen a couple of pictures you but I would have bet a large sum of cash that was you!
And blues arent bad. The trick is to eat them fresh because they dont freeze well. Alot of folks make fish dip with them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 21, 2021)

WaltL1 said:


> Thats your son 2nd in from left???? Ive only seen a couple of pictures you but I would have bet a large sum of cash that was you!
> And blues arent bad. The trick is to eat them fresh because they dont freeze well. Alot of folks make fish dip with them.


They're good grilled, not as much fried.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 21, 2021)

Both of those species are some of the best eating fish on the planet. ? ?

Congratulations on your first striper trip.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 21, 2021)

WaltL1 said:


> Thats your son 2nd in from left???? Ive only seen a couple of pictures you but I would have bet a large sum of cash that was you!
> And blues arent bad. The trick is to eat them fresh because they dont freeze well. Alot of folks make fish dip with them.


I've got 3 apples that didn't even bounce when they fell from the tree, lololol
I've read that about the blues not freezing well.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 21, 2021)

Youngest and Middle Son and I at Gettysburg on this Halloween.
We've been there dozens of times but never walked the Final Assault that Pickett's Division took.


----------



## Big7 (Nov 21, 2021)

bullethead said:


> That was the first I've eaten either.
> The Bass was phenomenal.
> The Blues were very good, better than what people have told me. I did take the time to remove all the dark meat tho.


Blues done right are awesome.

Trick we used in floor- duh was to single layer fillets in a WIRE colander, not plastic, to much surface contact. Hang that in a big salad bowl with plenty of room to drain and circulate air then put in the fridge. Don't worry about them drying out. The flesh contains plenty of water.

They will keep about 3 days- then cook them.
That way, you don't have to freeze them.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 21, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Blues done right are awesome.
> 
> Trick we used in floor- duh was to single layer fillets in a WIRE colander, not plastic, to much surface contact. Hang that in a big salad bowl with plenty of room to drain and circulate air then put in the fridge. Don't worry about them drying out. The flesh contains plenty of water.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tip. We will definitely be going again.
We enjoyed the fillets in butter and Old Bay. I got the blood line out and the dark meat on skin side.
Wife loved it also.
They get a bad rap apparently.


----------



## Israel (Nov 28, 2021)

Great pics. Where'd you go? 

Fall was always crazy wonderful along the Jersey shore with schools of blues wreaking havoc on top while the stripers often ran beneath them lazily picking up the pieces. Never knew what you'd get...pulled a nice red drum one time, never having seen nor caught one...and long before I'd come down here to learn "that's a spot tail bass..."


There's little that will make you work with more joy than having two blues hit a trolled umbrella rig...down here an 18 inch blue is jumbo...looks like you guys got into some nice ones.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 28, 2021)

We left out of Atlantic Heights near Sandy Hook. The size of the blues impressed us also. Their teeth really tore the rubber bait bodies up.
Had 5 rods out. Center rod had 100ft of line out, 150ft on either side and 175ft on each end rod. The blues smacked them all. But I have no idea how what depth the baits were running.


----------



## Israel (Nov 28, 2021)

LOL...how cool is that...my old stomping grounds...used to run up and down that beach from "the Hook" down to Manasquan inlet when I lived in Asbury Park. Great fishing...some fall sunrises there would be a wall of birds working as far as the eye could see north and south...from 50 to a few hundred yards off shore. Shrewsbury rocks always produced.

Maybe you got to eat at Bahr's Moby if you were in Atlantic Highlands, always a treat.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 28, 2021)

Israel said:


> LOL...how cool is that...my old stomping grounds...used to run up and down that beach from "the Hook" down to Manasquan inlet when I lived in Asbury Park. Great fishing...some fall sunrises there would be a wall of birds working as far as the eye could see north and south...from 50 to a few hundred yards off shore. Shrewsbury rocks always produced.
> 
> Maybe you got to eat at Bahr's Moby if you were in Atlantic Highlands, always a treat.


We headed back home when the fishing was over but if we get there again and have the time we can stop.
Atlantic Highlands...idk why I said Heights earlier


----------



## bullethead (Nov 28, 2021)

Israel said:


> LOL...how cool is that...my old stomping grounds...used to run up and down that beach from "the Hook" down to Manasquan inlet when I lived in Asbury Park. Great fishing...some fall sunrises there would be a wall of birds working as far as the eye could see north and south...from 50 to a few hundred yards off shore. Shrewsbury rocks always produced.
> 
> Maybe you got to eat at Bahr's Moby if you were in Atlantic Highlands, always a treat.


----------



## Israel (Nov 28, 2021)

bullethead said:


> View attachment 1119432View attachment 1119433


Ohh, yeah!

I smell it...exhaust and sea mist...


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 22, 2021)

Dang what a trip and great pics! 

Long Island Sound is where my dad and I caught blues, no stripes. Watching a boil of surface bait fish would alert us to them.  We'd jig for bunker (oily bait fish) and toss out cut pieces and hang on!  I know stripers get caught around Montauk Point. 

Fresh bluefish is a great treat. Just bleed and chill on ice and grill in 2 days or less.


----------



## Israel (Dec 23, 2021)

StriperAddict said:


> Dang what a trip and great pics!
> 
> Long Island Sound is where my dad and I caught blues, no stripes. Watching a boil of surface bait fish would alert us to them.  We'd jig for bunker (oily bait fish) and toss out cut pieces and hang on!  I know stripers get caught around Montauk Point.
> 
> Fresh bluefish is a great treat. Just bleed and chill on ice and grill in 2 days or less.


Although I have never caught stripers on (what we called the north shore, having grown up on LI) friends used to, and my son in law does presently. Though I don't think the "run" gets as thick in the Sound as the sea side beaches they are pretty far ranging as I used to catch them (fishing with bucktails and plugs) in tributaries that feed the Hudson River some 100 miles north of NYC around Hudson, NY. Which includes a funny story about a plug burying a treble hook well past the barb as one flopped during attempted release.

Obviously they are quite adaptable as Lake Marion boasts a healthy population. And LDB has pics of some taken out of (I think) Lanier.

Walter...I also used to fish with my dad in the Sound out of Centerport, LI, renting a skiff and kicker for the day. Great memories. But I also know the Sound is accessible to several other States...even though, I think, most NY'ers (as they seem to do with almost everything) hold it as their own. From where did you and your dad launch in the making of your memories?

I'm glad Bullet shared some of his more recent with us.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 23, 2021)

Israel said:


> From where did you and your dad launch in the making of your memories?
> 
> I'm glad Bullet shared some of his more recent with us.



Hempstead Harbor, north of Albertson, my home town.  Fishing with my brother and dad in the sound were my best memories!

I don't think stripers came into the sound, at least we never caught them there. I mentioned Montauk Point since I remember stories of big stripes caught there.
Hudson river, wow, another location I didn't fish. Moved to Jersey and fishing came to a standstill, until Lanier and a local community lake many years later happened. 

One more, my dad and I got up early on July 4th, 1976 to boat over and get close to NYC, because old ships, including the Artemis were stationed at anchor before the 200th celebration of Independence. I took a few B&W pics of those ships and still have the 8x10s I made in my makeshift basement darkroom. I wish I had thought to do a "selfie" with my Pentax camera of me and my dad that day! 

So glad you've got sound fishing memories from up there my friend!


----------



## Israel (Dec 23, 2021)

StriperAddict said:


> Hempstead Harbor, north of Albertson, my home town.  Fishing with my brother and dad in the sound were my best memories!
> 
> I don't think stripers came into the sound, at least we never caught them there. I mentioned Montauk Point since I remember stories of big stripes caught there.
> Hudson river, wow, another location I didn't fish. Moved to Jersey and fishing came to a standstill, until Lanier and a local community lake many years later happened.
> ...


LOL...did we know this? Ever discuss it...? My wife reminds me of things I have talked about but forgotten with her, and my present surprise with you might be the same. You might say "Israel...don't you remember we had this conversation...?" Albertson (of which I had never heard till about 5 minutes ago) is just north of areas I am very familiar with...having gone through HS in Mineola...though I lived and "grew up" in Bethpage. Pretty funny to me...


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 23, 2021)

Israel said:


> LOL...did we know this? Ever discuss it...? My wife reminds me of things I have talked about but forgotten with her, and my present surprise with you might be the same. You might say "Israel...don't you remember we had this conversation...?" Albertson (of which I had never heard till about 5 minutes ago) is just north of areas I am very familiar with...having gone through HS in Mineola...though I lived and "grew up" in Bethpage. Pretty funny to me...


I graduated Mineola High school in 1976, no kidding! 
Took a year of German with Dr. Mercerod, art with Riki Nemser, Social studies with Bob Storch to name a few. Got thrown in Mr. Ratto's detention after a student pushed me into another student and that got the gloves off! 
Wow, your turn, only I don't wish to keep the glory of the subject away from striper fishing! 
I'll see ya later over at the Campfire forum? Maybe we'll start a High school memories post?

Or DM is ok too! 

I'm pausing with a loud "NY WOW", and of course, wondering what was the year of your MHS graduation !!!


----------



## bullethead (Dec 23, 2021)

I encourage any contributions to a thread that got those thoughts to share going. If it weren't for the initial post these things may have never been known or discussed or have made the world a little smaller and relatable. Lots of paths to take when conversing. I luv it.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 28, 2022)

Today we used the same Charter that we used for the Stripers last November. The fluke have been slow and spotty at best. Since four in our party were gals and one of my Son's had never fished the ocean before I was just hoping we got into something so they could have action. Despite the bottom being full of fish it took about 2 hrs for them to want to get their bite on and the Porgies got active.
They caught 30+ and 27 came home.
The day was beautiful and the fishing was fun.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 29, 2022)

Gotham City


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 29, 2022)

that bottom picture with the cloudy skies is awesome!


----------



## bullethead (Jun 29, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> that bottom picture with the cloudy skies is awesome!


A few pics have sun rays beaming through of you zoom in


----------



## bullethead (Jun 29, 2022)

Sun rays


----------



## bullethead (Jun 29, 2022)

Grilled in Old Bay and butter on the flat top.


----------



## Spotlite (Jun 29, 2022)

bullethead said:


> Grilled in Old Bay and butter on the flat top.
> View attachment 1160665View attachment 1160666


Thanks for making me hungry!! Looks good!!


----------



## bullethead (Jun 29, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> Thanks for making me hungry!! Looks good!!


The youngest son and his fiancee "do not eat fish". 9 fillets disappeared between them. They liked those porgies.


----------



## UrbanAngler (Jul 3, 2022)

Blues make great Crudo right after you catch them and get them home. Grill that day or next. They get a bad rap. Day of eating is excellent.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 3, 2022)

UrbanAngler said:


> Blues make great Crudo right after you catch them and get them home. Grill that day or next. They get a bad rap. Day of eating is excellent.


Those Blues were delicious. We did eat them the next day.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 6, 2022)

I may have missed it but what dock did y’all go out of? 

Looks like a fun time!!! One of my favorite things to do.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 13, 2022)

Israel said:


> Hey, this offer is as real as the hog hunting offer. There ain't too much I love myself for fishing than open water and the possibility of wrangling with something that'll put you over your head in discovery. One time I was fishing with another not 300 yards off the beach in Belmar, NJ when a whale breached the surface, it caused me to momentarily..."lose my religion". Yeah, how I am so easily entreated to the sea.
> 
> But if you ever have an interest in seeing whether you can have a table like this at the end of the night...there are guys down here that have gigging trips. I know it ain't the same as open water as cruising a humid backwater probably smells more funky than that ocean mist...but hey...Imma guess you hunted in swamps "going where the prey is". But yeah...even Pennsylvania swamps in November don't "off gas" like a November swamp down here.
> 
> ...


Gigging in some flats with a kayak and a full face snorkel is the bomb.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 13, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> Gigging in some flats with a kayak and a full face snorkel is the bomb.


What are the size limits there?
In NJ you can keep one flounder between 17" and 17.99" and one flounder over 18"!!!!!!
Insanity


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 13, 2022)

bullethead said:


> What are the size limits there?
> In NJ you can keep one flounder between 17" and 17.99" and one flounder over 18"!!!!!!
> Insanity


See below. I also gig port st Joe Fl. It’s now 14 inches there. 


Israel said:


> Georgia Flounder Size Limit: *12 inches*, measured straight line distance from tip of snout to tip of tail. Georgia Flounder Gigging Season: All months of the year. Georgia Flounder Gig Regulations: Only a flounder may be taken with a gig.
> 
> *Georgia Flounder Bag Limit*: 15 per person per day
> *Georgia Flounder Gigging Season*: All months of the year.
> ...


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 13, 2022)

bullethead said:


> What are the size limits there?
> In NJ you can keep one flounder between 17" and 17.99" and one flounder over 18"!!!!!!
> Insanity


Oh yea that’s a pretty tight bag limit! I’d be one that gets caught ?


----------



## bullethead (Jul 13, 2022)

Israel said:


> Imma guess that top pic is off Sheepshead Bay/Coney Island Brooklyn...with the bridge to the left being the Verrazano Narrows. You's a lookin' at a lot of Russians in much of that housing...maybe not as many as Moscow...but a large population.


I have no idea. That is as close as I ever want to be.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 19, 2022)

Israel said:


> Hey...this is a lil bit more info, perhaps if'n you ever consider:
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/282903508553667/user/100000585273822/


I do not have FB and cannot open the link
I appreciate the thought.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 19, 2022)

Israel said:


> don't know if these guys do paid trips..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You.
We are seriously considering a S.C. Beach Vacation next year where we can get the Jeeps out on the sand. If we can manage to get the family all in one place at the same time again a Fishing Trip /Gigging Trip will definitely be booked.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 13, 2022)

We made a trip for more Stripers today. Same Charter as last November. The recent storm had the Bay churned up but we managed to get into some Stripers that wanted to bite.
Everyone landed a keeper.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 13, 2022)

bullethead said:


> We made a trip for more Stripers today. Same Charter as last November. The recent storm had the Bay churned up but we managed to get into some Stripers that wanted to bite.
> Everyone landed a keeper.
> View attachment 1190104


Nice!
Y'all did good. Its cool you got some young folks with you.


----------

